
Bears maul Nokia's new Windows Phone; Lumia 900 sales seen fizzling - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/04/05/bears-maul-nokias-new-windows-phone-lumia-900-sales-seen-fizzling/
======
SlipperySlope
Hey, just because someone can't play Angry Birds on their Windows Phone
doesn't mean they will return it to the retailer.

Are there other more valid reasons?

